# Rust on my wine press



## BrindleFly (Aug 12, 2010)

I picked up a wine press that is about 20 years old at a sale. The press is in good condition, but had some rust around the tub where the juice collects and runs off. I sanded off the rust, but it still leaves me with some exposed metal (where as before it was painted over). 

Any suggestions as to whether or not this will be an issue for making wine?

Should I repaint? If so, what type of paint would be safe?

Joe


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard!!

I am no expert - but if you paint it - the only thing i can think of is a no lead paint.

I am not sure that the metal will cause that big of an issue though.

There are some other folks that can provide a better insight to this.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't suppose you could replace the collecting tray. Any good paint that could withstand cleaning should be okay. Your juice won't be there long.

Any chance you could use a polyurethane to seal the tray?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 12, 2010)

I would go to a knowledgeable paint store or big box and tell them what you are doing. They'll guide you in the right direction. Do not sanitze with kmeta after cleaning. Use it just before using the press. It is very corrosive if left on.


----------



## rodo (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is a link to a similar question.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=986&highlight=paint


----------



## rodo (Aug 12, 2010)

By the way welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome, this places sells food grade paint designed for fruit presses.
http://www.piwine.com/store/home.php


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 12, 2010)

check to see if anyone is iron deficient...you may want the iron 

just kidding.....

simplest thing is to just wire brush it and sanitize and make the vino


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.burkeindustrialcoatings.com/


----------

